# Darlington, Sc, Kill Shelter-all Sorts Of Gr's And Gr Mixes



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PLEASE, AGAIN, IF anyone can contact the rescues there are Gold. Ret. Puppy brothers here, a gorgeous Golden Ret. and her partner Gold./Shep Mix,
a DEPRESSED BEAUTIFUL girl curled up in her pen-looks like a Flat Coated Ret. Mix!!!*

We must move many of these animals out - many of them at risk TOMORROW. 

*PLEASE EMAIL ME (KAREN) AND I CAN SEND YOU ALL THE PICTURES *OTHERWISE *GO TO DARLINGTON SC WEBSITE!!http://www.darlingtonrescue.com/*THEY are all beautiful

*Please contact Lynette TONIGHT: [email protected] 
http://www.rescueadopt.net/darlington/* 
Please scroll down, many new dogs came in over the weekend. Updated Photos! MANY are now sponsored. 

Mandy now has a Full Sponsorship! -link -


Muddles full sponsorship 

Muddles was found as a stray by Animal Control. When he came in he was literally trembling with fear. Look at him now, after a little TLC! Please save Muddles.. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Mark is a brown lab mix with a white blaze on his chest. He was brought in by Animal Control. He currently shares a kennel with Muddles.. Please give him a chance to be a family pet. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Baldwin 

His gentle eyes speak . Being a black "Lab Mix" , his chance of being adopted are slim to none . Please rescue him and let his personality shine.. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Bullet Full Sponsorship 

His eyes are desperately trying to make contact and plead. Please give him a chance to find a family who loves him.. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


India Partially Sponsored 
India is a beautiful, but extremely shy female Setter/Lab mix. She deserves a wonderful, loving, caring forever home. She is afraid in the shelter environment. She longs for a family to call her own. When you walk by her kennel, she usually stays in the back. She knows that this is not where she needs to be and is wondering if she will ever make it out of here!! Heartworm negative 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Dawn with best friend India 

Sweet Dawn is such a lovable pup! She is a female hound mix. She loves to run and play. More than anything, though, she wants a forever home where he can enjoy a long and happy life. Can you provide this for Dawn Please speak up and rescue Dawn today!!!! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Jester is another black lab mix!!! I wish we had more of a success rate placing these black beauties…UNFORTUNATE LY, too many are put to sleep!! Jester was brought in by Animal Control. He has a beautiful coat. Look at his eyes…they are BEGGING you to take him into safety! He is scared and knows he needs your help to leave the shelter! He doesn't belong here…speak up for Jester today!!! Heartworm Negative 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Lee FULLY SPONSORED!!
Lee was brought into the shelter by a "concerned citizen" who "found" Lee. Amazingly, this "citizen" also breeds this very kind of dog. Lee is a male Walker Hound. He was brought to the shelter by a "concerned citizen", who amazingly "finds" more hounds & other hunting dogs than is humanly possible. Poor Lee is yet another "find" for this concerned citizen – Lee evidently did not make the grade that this "citizen" thought he should! Please help poor Lee find a home where he isn't going to be surrendered! ! Look at how sad he is!!! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Gideon Partially Sponsored
Gideon is a beautiful, friendly boy. He was brought to the shelter by Animal Control as a stray. He is a gorgeous red setter mix and VERY friendly. Please give this wonderful boy the chance to know what it's like to be loved.. Rescue Gideon today! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Maya Full Sponsorship 

Maya is a gorgeous girl!!! This beautiful girl was found wandering around Hartsville Middle School and brought to the shelter by Animal Control. She is an exceptionally sweet, affectionate dog. We can tell that she was definitely loved by someone in the past. I met Maya the first day she arrived at the shelter…She followed me around as if I had been her owner for years. As night began to fall, she was very nervous and scared. She is very loving and is great with kids. Please rescue Maya today. She is much more beautiful than even her pictures show! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Maggie Fully Sponsored! 
Maggie is a female Lab mix who came in with a pink designer collar on. She was surrendered to the shelter by her owner, who stated that she simply no longer wanted Maggie. Maggie likes to 'talk' to you - kind of yowl yowling talk... very funny and endearing..... her little brow wrinkles up like she is really trying to share her worries with you.....Look at her furrowed brow – She is wondering where her owner is and why she's been left here alone! Maggie does not appreciate the finer qualities of cats! 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Truman Fully Sponsored! 
Truman is a male Shepherd mix who was brought to the shelter by Animal Control. Truman has the cutest little bob tail. His kennelmate left the shelter for her forever home. Now poor Truman is trying everything he can to get out, too. He gets so excited and wags his little nub tail whenever you approach his kennel. When you pet him, even through the gate, he will lie down to enjoy the attention. PLEASE rescue sweet Truman. Our shelter is so full that Truman may not have much time left!! TRUMAN IS HEARTWORM NEGATIVE!! J He is a precious, precious guy!! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Maddox fully sponsored! 

Maddox is a super handsome black lab mix. He is a GREAT, GREAT dog!!! He's a friendly fellow that would love to meet you! Look at that big smile in his pic! Please don't let Maddox be another black dog statistic. Always wagging tail - fairly prances when someone loves on him.... Lab/setter mix - great sweet gentle giant.... – UPDATE – Maddox is not fairing well in shelter! Look at his second picture!!! He is losing weight, developing 'bed sores' from cement. Please rescue SWEET MADDOX today!!! **Maddox has been fully sponsored by a generous donor!!** Low Heartworm positive 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Full Sponsorship 

Birdy is a female Bird dog mix. She is a precious girl with lots of energy. She would make a wonderful companion for an outdoors man. Look at her beautiful eyes…give Birdy that second chance to be a forever pet!! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------






MANDY HAS A FULL SPONSORSHIP! !!! 

Mandy, is a sweet girl. She recently gave birth to a litter of all girls!!!! Sadly her pups became sick - a shelter is not a good place for newborn pups. When they went into foster care it was already too late and they all died.,,She was a great Mom, and will make a terrific companion for life. Maggie has been said to be a BT **** hound. Please give her a chance to live good dog life.. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Paul and brothers George and Ringo (already rescued) were brought into the shelter, owner surrendered. The reason? "Too many-It's the law!" Really? Those of us working with the shelter don't know of this local law…These three sweeties are not happy to be here. They don't understand why they're here and how long they will have to wait on their forever home. Can you offer a home for these guys? Please rescue them if you can! Paul tested hw positive today. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




George and brothers Paul and Ringo (already rescued) were brought into the shelter, owner surrendered. The reason? "Too many-It's the law!" Really? Those of us working with the shelter don't know of this local law…These three sweeties are not happy to be here. They don't understand why they're here and how long they will have to wait on their forever home. Can you offer a home for these guys? Please rescue them if you can! George also tested hw positive today. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Elroy and Judy…two of the most precious pups ! They are MUCH cuter even in person. They have the sweetest little faces and gorgeous coats! When you walk by their kennel, they desperately want to play. Please help save these two babes…They deserve a chance to live a long and happy life!!! Rescue them today!! 11-13-08 They are currently on mange treatment. 





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Josie was brought in by AC as a stray. She is a sweet, loving girl with an extremely calm
temperament. Look at her sweet face…She is so precious and needs you to
give her a loving home. Please consider rescuing sweet Josie. Josie tested hw positive 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Cuddles… This sweet pup was brought in by Animal Control
after being hit by a car!! This is a sweet golden mix pup that needs
your help today…Will you speak up for Cuddles today? He's had a rough start!!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Gracie is a recent arrival at the shelter. She is a white female. Look at her worried, furrowed face…She doesn't understand how she got here and she desperately wants to leave. Can you please onsider saving sweet Gracie? How can you not love a face like that?


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Girlfriend! 

Girlfriend , another young black lab mix. She is a happy girl who wants to get a second chance at happiness! Will you save sweet Ariel before it's too late?? Unfortunately, our shelter is overflowing with black mixes that AREN'T BEING RESCUED OR ADOPTED!!! Please, please save sweet Girlfriend today!!! 

PS Girlfriend was previously posted with the name "Ariel" . Ariel is another dog. 






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Bruiser 



Bruiser is a gorgeous black and white boxer mix. Look at his markings!! He was brought in as a stray by Animal Control. He is tired of being at the shelter and is very sad. Could you find it in your heart to save Bruiser before its too late? Heartworm NEGATIVE 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Miss Georgia has a Full Sponsorship! ! Please save this sweet girl! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Ellie 

Ellie's story will break your heart. She stole the heart of the shelter manager and has been loved at the shelter ever since. Her story - She was brought in by Animal Control with a number of other dogs who were feral, mangy, and aggressive – not at all suitable for adoption. Since she was brought in with them, it was assumed she was of the same temperament. Well, as the aggressive dogs were being taken out of their kennel to be euthanized, Ellie escaped. The shelter manager went to go find her. She was hiding under one of the buildings. As soon as the shelter manager called her, she came right out, wagging her tail. She was gaunt, nearly starved, but extremely friendly. She was taken to the vet to be examined. She had some skin issues which were thought to be mange…however, it was only due to malnutrition that her coat looked so bad. Look at Ellie now…she is fattened up and obviously loved. However, she can't stay at the shelter forever. She needs a loving home who appreciates her. She escaped in the nick of time and saved her own life. Can you rescue her today? Ellie is heartworm positive. She can be started on Doxycycline and given year round Heartguard - see what THE OLD COUNTRY VET says about it: OldCountryVet. com 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Female Cattle dog Gypsy Fully Sponsored

Gypsy was recently brought into the shelter by Animal Control.. She is a sweet blue heeler mix. She has already been fully sponsored!! Please save sweet Gypsy!!! 







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Sheba was brought into the shelter by Animal Control. She is a black lab mix. She is timid in this environment, but will make a great family pet once out of this environment! Unfortunately, our shelter is overflowing with black mixes that AREN'T BEING RESCUED!!! Please, please save sweet Sheba!!! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Sweet Sophie was brought into the shelter by Animal Control. She is a female shepherd mix, but is very scared! Do you see how she clings to the corner of her kennel? How depressing!! She needs a rescue to take her out of this scary environment! Will you be the one to rescue Sophie? 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Oscar 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Shy Pup 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Willow … black lab mix that this shelter has WAY too many of!! She was also brought in by Animal Control. Please consider rescuing Willow today!!



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Mikey was brought in to the shelter by Animal Control. He is a precious little brown mixed pup. He looks as though he may have some Boxer in him. He is a gorgeous fella who needs rescue today!! Please save him! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Brandy and Clyde Clyde Full Sponsorship 






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Katie is a brindle colored pup who was recently brought in by Animal Control. She has a beautiful coat. Please rescue Katie !!!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Pups,Pups,Pups! !! Please rescue them pups are not faring well at the shelter...




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Sweet Shy Amber 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Becky tested positive for heart worm and is pregnant 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Bruno 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------





LULU. And she is heartworm negative. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Ginger 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



3 PRECIOUS pups....they are approximately FOUR months old , Setter mix .. ONE WAS ADOPTED. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Elvis

Blonde and white mix pup – He has gorgeous markings and LOVES his belly rubs!! Can you find a place in your heart for Elvis?? He wants to be your best bud!!







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ARIEL AND MARIE
Ariel and Marie were brought in by animal control and are kennelmates.
They are depending on one another to make it through. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



BESSIE
Gorgeous white stray – She was brought in by Animal Control. Look at
her sad, pleading eyes!! She desperately wants to be saved. Please
help her!!




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



BLACKIE
Blackie is a BEAUTIFUL black lab/setter mix. She is long-haired. She
just stays curled up in the corner of her kennel – She is terrified!
Please help her today – She looks the same way sweet Cupcake did!
Cupcake is now in foster care…please give Blackie the same chance at
life!!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




BRUCE
Bruce is a black and white pointer/boxer mix. He has gorgeous markings
and would make a great pet for the "outdoors" man. Please save
Bruce!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


DANIELLE

Isn't she beautiful?? Sweet Danielle has the most beautiful light
eyes. She has those short little legs and chubby body. She is very
relaxed and wants someone to love her. Please save this sweet girl!!




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


CLOVER
Clover was brought in by Animal Control. She is a GORGEOUS brown mix..
Please save her today!




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



FAYE

SWEET FAYE JUST BREAKS MY HEART!! She is a beautiful Beagle. She is gentle and sweet. UNFORTUNATELY, THERE IS SPECULATION THAT SHE MAY BE PREGNANT. THIS MEANS HER TIME WILL BE SHORT HERE. Please save Faye TODAY!!




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Meet FRISBEE…He is ANOTHER sweet little black lab mix. He has a white
blaze on his chest and a little white beard.. Please save Frisbee!! There are SO MANY black dogs
here that many will have to be euth'd.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



LOULA BELLE
Loula Belle is one of our newest shaggies!! She is a terrier mix. She
is black and brown.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


TANYA AND MABEL

Aren't they so sweet!! They are terrified, but are sticking it out
together!! Tanya is the golden retriever mix on the left and Mabel is
the retriever/shepherd mix on the right. They know they aren't
supposed to be here and are concerned that they might now make it out!
PLEASE RESCUE THIS PAIR – They don't want to be forgotten!!!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


MOCHA
Sweet Mocha is a brown terrier mix. She definitely has seen better
days and is in need of some TLC and grooming!! Please save sweet
Mocha! He might be a LABRADOODLE





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


PRINCESS
Princess was surrendered by her owner because "she doesn't have room for her anymore"!!!! I didn't know that owning a dog lasted for a matter of months…I thought it was a LIFELONG commitment!! Sweet Princess is only 14 months old and doesn't know what she did to deserve this. Please give her a chance to find a FOREVER home, which she didn't receive the first time!!!!!!




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------





ROXY

Roxy was surrendered by her owner to the shelter because she was
"aggravation! !" She has already been spayed. The owner stated
that she "wasn't aggressive by herself." We are assuming
(perhaps) that she may do best as a one-dog lady. Of course, anyone who
calls their dog "aggravation" isn't exactly reliable!! Please
save her today! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


A NEW CHIP IN HAS BEEN CREATED. PLEASE CLICK THE LINK BELOW TO DONATE !!


PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS POST !!

PLEASE DO NOT HIT REPLY TO RESPOND. 
I AM NOT THE CONTACT; ONLY THE MESSENGER. 
PLEASE CONTACT THE SHELTER OR THE PERSON(S) LISTED. 



----- Original Message ----
From: MeLuvC00kies <[email protected] yahoo.com>
To: [email protected] com
Sent: Wednesday, September 10, 2008 11:47:07 PM
Subject: Fw: DARLINGTON, SC -- Medical Crisis!!! Please Crosspost!!!

Crossposting. ...



--- On Thu, 9/11/08, Ms Barbara J Tilton <[email protected] yahoo.com> wrote:

From: Ms Barbara J Tilton <[email protected] yahoo.com>
Subject: DARLINGTON, SC -- Medical Crisis!!! Please Crosspost!!!

Date: Thursday, September 11, 2008, 2:50 AM


Darlington is having a MEDICAL CRISIS right now. The shelter has no more funds to provide medical supplies for the pets there for the rest of the year. That's right.... no more vaccinations, dewormer, capstar, etc. We are trying to help them raise the funds for these lifesaving supplies. There is a ChipIn! link created where you can donate via PayPal. Please visit here to donate: 



http://www.dittydat sanddogsrescue. com/darlington_ medical.html 



Our goal is to raise $2,000 right now. We're not sure how far that will get us, but it's definitely a start. Without vaccinations it's very likely that many of the animals will get sick after being there a short time. Vaccinations save lives. Please help us raise enough money to save some lives. 



**Permission to crosspost granted & appreciated* * 





PICTURED:
Blackie _might be a Flat Coat. Ret. Mix, Cuddles, Golden Ret. mix pup, Tanya and Mabel (Pair)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tanya and mabel will die on thanksgiving!!!*

Poor Tanya and Mabel will die on Thanksgiving without a rescue stepping up for them.

They just make me cry!!

Three of us on Petfinder are donating so that they each have a full sponsorship $75 each and praying that a rescue will save them then!!!!

If you can rescue them pls. call or email Lynette immediately:
[email protected]

*P.S. BLACKIE (FLAT COATED RET. PICTURED ABOVE) AND CUDDLES (LITTLE GOLDEN MIX PUP) STILL NEED DONATIONS FOR SPONSORSHIP AND RESCUE!!!!!*

Please contact Lynette TONIGHT: [email protected] 
http://www.rescueadopt.net/darlington/ 
Please scroll down, many new dogs came in over the weekend. Updated Photos! MANY are now sponsored.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Have sent out emails for Tanya and Mabel, cross those paws and fingers!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*OldGOld*

OLDGOLD:

Thanks much for emlg for them.
Please email me if anyone says yes.
Another girl and I have almost fully sponsored both Tanya and Mabel now. *We've donated $110 and they need $150**Sponsoring covers most everything except their spay.
They look so bonded I hope they can go to rescue together.*
I will donate another $40 for then if need be.

[email protected]


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> OLDGOLD:
> 
> Thanks much for emlg for them.
> Please email me if anyone says yes.
> ...


 
2 no's  

waiting for 4 replies still, and I added Cuddles too

May have someone that can pull and hand off, but she can not take them in, she's full


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*OldGoldMum*

OldGold:

Look at Blackie, TOo!!

I think I posted her pic on this thread.
She's all curled up in a ball-Looks like a Flat Coated Ret.!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> OldGold:
> 
> Look at Blackie, TOo!!
> 
> ...


 
Poor thing  also desrves a better name than Blackie, least Pepper would have been better, lol

Emails out for Blackie too


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*And there's another Golden Mix there too!!*

And there's another Golden Mix there, too!
Let me try to find him!!

HERE IS BRUNO-A GOLDEN RET. MIX:
Bruno is a gorgeous golden mix with beautiful hazel eyes. He loves attention – do you see him licking the volunteer’s fingers while getting his picture taken? He’s a sweet boy who needs a second chance!
*
**IF ANYONE Would like to give a dog a better chance to be rescued you can sponsor a dog for a partial sponsorship ($30 or $35) or a full sponsorhip ($75)
by clicking on this link 

http://www.rescueadopt.net/darlington/ 
. 

and donating by paypal or mailing a check.
Be sure to tell them who you are donating for and I would email [email protected], to let Lynette know you made the donation and who you made it for.

A friend of mine and I are FULL SPONSORING TANYA AND MABEL, THE Gold. Ret. Mix Pair above.*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No word yet on Tanya and Mabel*

No word yet on Tanya and Mabel.

Still hoping!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tanya, Mabel and Babs*

Still have no definite answer from the shelter or from any rescue.
Kathi Tufts has been working so hard on this.
She thinks that a rescue in NY will take the more GR looking of the two girls and a rescue in WV will take the girl that has black on her face.
It would be IDEAL if these two girls could stay together.

Just got an email that now Tanya and Mabel have another Gold. Ret. Mix
roommate: Babs


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heard from Lynette*

Lynette said that now Tanya and Mabel have a roommate Babs, another Golden REt. Mix.
By the way... Mabel and Tanya now have a new kennel mate. Her name is "Babs" - another gorgeous golden mix!


*Babs is a yellow lab/retriever mix who has definitely seen better days.
She is just pitiful! She needs some TLC and encouragement. She
currently shares a kennel with Tanya and Mabel.*

IF YOU CAN RESCUE BLACKIE, CUDDLES, OR MABEL BELOW PLASE GO TO:
FILL OUT RESCUE APPL. AND EMAIL it to Lynette and tell her what dog you want to rescue.
http://www.rescueadopt.net/darlington/
Click on above link and then scroll down to about middle of page and click on rescue appl.
They should fill out and email to Lynette right away. [email protected]

*Blackie and Cuddles there are in DESPERATE need of rescue too* 
Babs might have about a wk. she just came in.

Rescue Coordinator (Lynette) : [email protected] 

To rescue a pet, fill out the Rescue Application, then email it to: [email protected] 




Lynette said that *Blackie, Lab/Gold. Ret. Mix and Cuddles, Gold. REt. Mix Pup are in DESPERATE need of rescue.*


HERE ARE BLACKIE AND CUDDLES AND BABS!
Attached Images


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Still have no definite answer from the shelter or from any rescue.
> Kathi Tufts has been working so hard on this.
> She thinks that a rescue in NY will take the more GR looking of the two girls and a rescue in WV will take the girl that has black on her face.
> It would be IDEAL if these two girls could stay together.
> ...


 
Karen, I have heard NOTHING from anyone about the girls, Blackie, or Bruno


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

CIndy:

Thanks for trying!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

pmed you about tanya and mabel


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

What about "Blackie"? She makes my heartbreak.

and Jazz & Babs?

Also, I think Elvis is a looker, not a gr but, he should get adopted quick.. fingers crossed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ace's*

Got your pm!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

If they're going to separate them that breaks my heart....I need to see if my bf wants both or not...


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Can we find out more about Babs and Blackie, I think I would love to bring one of them home. I am just in FL, and not with a rescue.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Miss Rue - If Charleston is closer we could get them closer for you to pick up.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

I live in NWFL near Pensacola. Charleston is so far away. Only one, and I still have to talk to my husband.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

I emailed about them.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I'll be in Pensacola Feb. 28 we're driving from Charleston, thought it was only 8 hours?

Darlington is 2 hr 45 min from Charleston


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

could be, but too long for me to drive with three kids. I just google mapped it... 9 1/2 hours from my door to theirs.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Bah! That's no fun!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

But we can always arrange a transport. This forum is famous for them. We have gotten a golden from South Florida to Canada. And from South Florida to California so it can be done.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Miss Rue*

Lynette [email protected] gets 100's of emails so sometimes it takes her DAYS to answer them.
Also, email [email protected] to ask about the dogs you are interested in and call the shelter too for more info on them..
There have been many transports on this forum and yours would be a short one.


Here's Jazz:
Jazz is a very sweet & housetrained male Golden Retriever. He is a young adult, very playful, not much older than 3 years. We believe he may have a torn cruciate ligament. He
is currently being fostered, but needs to find a loving home/family to call his own.


[email protected]

Here's Blackie:


BLACKIE
Blackie is a BEAUTIFUL long-haired black lab/setter mix. She
just stays curled up in the corner of her kennel – She is terrified!
She is very nervous around other dogs...


----------



## Chelsea's Mom (Nov 8, 2008)

*SC Rescue*

I live about 30 min from Darlington. If we can spring them I can help out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks Chelsea's Mom.
AcesWild is looking at Blackie and Jazz.

Also, can you email some rescues for them?


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks, I will call them to find out about them. I can only take one, and still have to talk to husband. I showed him pictures last night, but he wants to know more. Me too. 

I will keep you updated.


----------



## Chelsea's Mom (Nov 8, 2008)

*SC Rescue*

I emailed Kerry with GGRLC, she is familiar with this forum as well. If I hear from her I will let you know. 
Do we have any idea what is happening with the Marion, SC and Myrtle Beach, SC shelter? I hear they are over run as well.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Chelsea: Marion is on the list....Myrtle Beach is not...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Got some very upsetting news*

Lynette from Darlington just emld. me and said that the rescue in NY requires 1 week quarantine so Tanya and Mabel can't go on the transport this weekend.

*She's going to see if the rescue will pay for their boarding because she doesn't have a foster. If the rescue won't pay I don't know what will happen *to them! I told her that I would try to pay for the boarding-this is going to be very hard though as like everyone I'm pretty broke now.

She said Cuddles has found rescue, but poor Blackie is still there and VERY SCARED.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great News*

Thanks to an angel of a friend I have in PA she just paid to have Tanya and Mabel taken to a vet hospital to be boarded for 10 days or so before they can go to their rescue in NY. She is definitely a Dog Angel!!!:wavey:

Now Babs, the other Golden Ret. mix there-Babs was Tanya and Mabel's roommate and is now all alone, needs a rescue!!

http://www.rescueadopt.net/darlington/


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

I got an email, and someone is looking to adopt Babs. 

I also got another email, saying that they got 2 more 6 month goldens mixes in this weekend. http://www.darlingtonrescue.com/


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MissRue*

MissRue

I would keep following up on Babs as sometimes the adoption doesn't take or the people RETURN the dog. Awful People.

If you have time can you post the pics of the two six month old Goldens here and email the GR Rescues for them?

http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues.htm


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks, I told Lynette to email me if the adoption didn't go through, then I would take her. 

Here's some cute pups. 

Princess.. A collie/golden mix 








Princess was surrendered by her owner because “she doesn’t have room for her anymore”!!!! Sweet Princess is only 14 months old and doesn’t know what she did to deserve this. Please give her a chance to find a FOREVER home, which she didn’t receive the first time!!!!!! 


Sundance and Tucker









lab/collie mixes. No info on them. 

I didn't see the golden mixes listed as of yet. I don't think they have updated thier site by I will keep checking. 

I emailed all three rescues this morning.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Miss Rue*

Miss Rue:

I *know all of these dogs would thank you SO MUCH for emailing the rescues for them!!**Woof! Woof!!!!!!*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tanya and Mabel*

Tanya and Mabel made it to Delaware on Sunday night and spent Sunday night and tonight with Linda one of the drivers in the transport, because of the bad weather.
They are now trying to put the last few legs together for tomorrow,
but still need a driver from Suffern Ny part of way to Albany NY.
Peppertree is trying to find a vol. to do all of this if possible, otherwise Tanya and Mabel will have to be boarded for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day as the lady that graciously kept them is having 20 people over.
I really hope these two sweeties don't have to go to boarding.

Please email Michelle-transport coor. 
[email protected]
if you know anyone who can help.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update on Tanya and Mabel*

Update on Tanya and Mabel 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

David of Peppertree will be meeting the transport today at 5!
The girls will be going to foster homes!
These are TWO VERY BEAUTIFUL AND SPECIAL GIRLS!!!!!


----------

